# Any morels poppin ?



## morelzing (May 3, 2014)

Thinkin bout heading to Mesick for the festival on May 9. Anyone finding any morels around Cadillac yet or is it to cold


----------



## zmushroom queen (Mar 3, 2013)

I heard they are finding some small to medium blacks, but TONS of beefsteaks.


----------



## morelzing (May 3, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the reply. Not gonna make the festival. Schedule conflicts  Hope to get to Cadillac though around middle of next week..... I dont know about you, but shroomin is the "best". Been hunting since i was a little tater. My Mom had a little tune she would sing while we hunted. "mushroom,mushroom wheeere are you?"


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

morelzing. I cant carry a tune but i do talk to them and they respond to me, they say "i can see you but you cant see me" I LOVE morels and am seeking professional help for this problem. good luck to all and may you bags be full.


----------



## avidangler84 (May 6, 2013)

Will be in the Irons area next week for the weekend. Hows the outlook on morels? I've found 350 in Illinois in the last week. Grays are done but the yellows are in full effect in most areas. Some areas are slow so I'm hoping that means there's still plenty of picking to come over the next couple weeks?! Hope everyone is doing well! Happy hunting. 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## love2hunt85 (May 12, 2014)

Managed 70 tonight in little over an hour just outside of Mesick tonight. Rain and warmer temps this week should get them really popping! 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## avidangler84 (May 6, 2013)

Nice find!. Ive never been to where were headed so its all new to me there. Hopefully we get on some. Itll be a fun weekend either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## morelzing (May 3, 2014)

Sounds like its gonna be pretty chilly next few days, but also quite a bit a rain. Wouldn't think that will slow them little morels from poppin.... who knows. Found 4 nice yellows the other day. Looked around and found no rhyme nor reason they should be there, going on my experience and everyone elses.


----------



## austinbagge (May 6, 2014)

Check out these morels I found yesterday in Michigan growing near a dead elm tree! [video]http://youtu.be/iGerS_vpoRg[/video]


----------



## bailey97 (May 14, 2014)

when will be the best time to come up to Cadillac to shroom hunt for 5 days? a week and a half??


----------



## morelzing (May 3, 2014)

Gonna hit the Muskegon . Twin Lakes area this coming week. What I'm a hearing n read in. Could be just right for mushrooming morels. What u think, fellow hunters ?


----------



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

Hey Cadillac area...Anybody findin' any sh'rooms??? What's happenin"???


----------



## austinbagge (May 6, 2014)

Yeah Cadillac is producing!


----------



## love2hunt85 (May 12, 2014)

Yup, finding blacks, grays, and whites! Rain today and tomorrow paired with warm temps should only help!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bailey97 (May 14, 2014)

i will be up in Cadillac for 5 days morel hunting what would be the best way to store morels for that period of time?


----------



## wizardscycle (Mar 29, 2014)

hey bailey the best thing you could do is ship them to me for safe keeping
honest, I swear . :twisted:


----------



## bailey97 (May 14, 2014)

I cant do that lol weare probally gona just take coolors and pack them down with ice and put them in on top of cardboard


----------



## rugerem (May 22, 2014)

I will be in north Irons this weekend , Manistee National forest , can anybody tell me if this area is good ? Thank you !!


----------



## morelzing (May 3, 2014)

Just talked to a husband of a wife. She is in Cadillac. He is telling me that his wife found 50 today......Yes 50 nice big yellows.Is this possible ? Thought morels were done around there.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Morelzing,considering the late season I would say it she found a cooler spot with enough moisture it would be quite possible. They could be Bigfoots or just late yellows. The problem is finding a really late spot.


----------

